# How many youth kids shoot hoyt bows ?



## tyler nunn (Nov 15, 2010)

I do i shoot a hoyt tricon jr 40lb's radial x weave
pro 200s with orange sheild cut flechings pse true glo nocks cobra release


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

I shoot a hoyt! Its a hoyt nexus, 40lb hoyt vector limbs. Easton Navigator arrows. W&W HMC stabilizer and vbars. Sure loc quest sight!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I'll never shoot any other bow as long as hoyt is still maken them.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i get 4 votes.. one for each... and i should get two more ... one for the pro elite i had and for the alpha elite i'm getting


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

Got four, technically five but the contender is at the shop waiting to be sold


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

two contender elites
these bow are just flat out awsome 
red one has a side bar now


----------



## hunter 14 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a vantage x8 and a turbohawk.


----------



## TheTargetMan1 (Nov 23, 2010)

I get 4 points 2 contender elites and 2 eclipse recurves


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I will be getting 1 point here by February for a Hoyt Alphamax 32 or 35 bone collector edition, 70# 27" shooting Easton Axis FMJ 400's with a 100 grain Muzzy MX-3, QAD Ultra-rest HD, either an axcel armortech 5 pin .019 or a black gold or maybe a tru glo all depending on if I can get a really good deal on an armortech. I am wanting to have a second bow so if one has a broblem I have the other one to use and I have never had a Hoyt before and I have shot an Alphamax before and I really liked it and I want to give Hoyt a try. And if I do like the AM alot it may be my main bow that I will use but my Mathews Z7 won't be going anywhere soon since I like it alot and I am not one to buy a bow and have it for 1 year and turn around and trade it in for something else.


----------



## CamoFreak117 (Oct 25, 2010)

I shoot a Diamond Razors Edge. Hoyt is a good company, I just don't like the look of there bows.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hoyt rampage xt here! cheers to hoyt!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i used to shoot a Hoyt Rintec... but i out grew it.


----------



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

i would if i could afford one,mabye when i get a job.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

CamoFreak117 said:


> I shoot a Diamond Razors Edge. Hoyt is a good company, I just don't like the look of there bows.


 the look of a bow shouldn't keep you from buying it, looks don't kill animals or win competitions, performance does. I mean I shoot a Z7 and people called it the "waffle iron" because of the riser cut-outs but I really like the way it shoots as well as the Hoyt Alphamax and my Z7 in person to me actually pretty good as well as the Hoyts.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

i shoot one!! Hoyt Formula Rx, 44lbs on the fingers with 40lb f3s, all doinker stabilizers!


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

all the kids r shooting hoyt, but all of the men are shooting pse baby


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

PSE Kid said:


> all the kids r shooting hoyt, but all of the men are shooting pse baby


PSE and Elite baby! lol


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> PSE and Elite baby! lol


Nope... sorry... 

You are the weakest link.... goodbye jk dylan, had to say it

Pse makes a fine product but until they make a grip i can stand i can't shoot em. Side story, last year at vegas i warmed up on the bale right next to Chance Beaubouef. That guy is a machine, in an hour and a half of practice i think i saw in drop one x


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

check the winnigs numbers pretty sure hoyt is more than PSE lol


PSE Kid said:


> all the kids r shooting hoyt, but all of the men are shooting pse baby


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

hoytarcherygal said:


> check the winnigs numbers pretty sure hoyt is more than PSE lol


But remember PSE won Vegas last year! Oh wait... he was a Canadian, thats why he won!!!! Canada FTW! lol


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

hahah well im talkin over all lol and not just in the training wheel(compound) divisions!!! ahhaah jk


x-hunta said:


> But remember PSE won Vegas last year! Oh wait... he was a Canadian, thats why he won!!!! Canada FTW! lol


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

pse baby


----------



## WI_Buckhunter (Sep 25, 2010)

PSE Kid said:


> pse baby


Oh yeah!


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

anyway who else shoots a Hoyt??


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

im working on it. have to save up b4 i can get one


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

x-hunta said:


> But remember PSE won Vegas last year! Oh wait... he was a Canadian, thats why he won!!!! Canada FTW! lol


even a dead clock is right twice a day


----------



## nevermiss123 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hoyt carbon matrix 70pounds


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

I have a hoyt trykon sport and won 7 state shoots with it.


----------

